

How do you find out about company culture? - madmanhamman

I recently had a startup implode and as the engineers began getting gobbled up by other projects- they couldn&#x27;t find a level review site for company culture.<p>Is there a site or value in having a common rank for culture Aspects like dress code, freedoms, food etc?
======
pedalpete
I recently almost took a position with a company until doing some research and
came across their reviews on Glassdoor. Give it a shot, might be what you're
looking for.

~~~
madmanhamman
Thanks for answering! I felt glassdoor was full of sour grapes, and didn't
really share much about culture...wondering about alternatives...

~~~
pedalpete
I was thinking the same thing initially, but I looked around and found many
companies have positive reviews, so I think it is fairly balanced.

